

Visualising CSS matches - benjaminbenben
http://css.benjaminbenben.com/

======
thousande
Very cool, but when using Firefox 20.0 and navigating to

<http://css.benjaminbenben.com/v1?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.com>

I get these in my console and nothing happens

[19:21:25.816] not well-formed @
[http://css.benjaminbenben.com/data?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.c...](http://css.benjaminbenben.com/data?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.com:1)
[19:21:26.020] SyntaxError: JSON.parse: unexpected character @
[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7/jquery.min.j...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7/jquery.min.js:2)

~~~
benjaminbenben
Ah, cheers - yeah, it serialises the image as a data-uri in the json which
seems to be erroring in FF. Need to find a better way of doing that.

